
SolarCity: Tesla's Solar Boondoggle - microtherion
https://www.fool.com/investing/2017/10/18/solarcity-teslas-solar-boondoggle.aspx
======
olivermarks
I have a feeling Tesla could be this generation's DeLorean....

